# Help with bands



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas i need some help please my draw length is 30" what would be the best length bands to use for speed and power my ammo size is 8mm and 9.5mm steel bearings thanks for any help ATB Phil.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

This may help. Good luck.
http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Phil,
using Theraband Gold, I would try a cut of 1" x 3/4" x 7 1/2"(from end to pouch tie). Should be a good match for that size ammo. Flatband


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> This may help. Good luck.
> http://www.slingshot.../band_calc.html


Hi thanks for the link it looks good







ATB Phil.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Hi Phil,
> using Theraband Gold, I would try a cut of 1" x 3/4" x 7 1/2"(from end to pouch tie). Should be a good match for that size ammo. Flatband


Hi Flatband would the gold band be the best one to go for i see there is a silver and black band to is it best to have two sling shots one for hunting and one for target or stick with the one i would like to shoot targets and hunt with it thanks ATB Phil.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

For the size ammo you're using you could get away with Black or Gold. Those ammo sizes would be good for targets but not for hunting-too small. For hunting I would go minimum 1/2" steel or .38 or higher lead balls. Then of course you would have to use a different cut on the bands with that heavier ammo -maybe 1 1/8" x 1" x 7 1/4" as an example. Hope it helps! Flatband


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

if you wnat power use thera band gold and then to work out your dimensions use the joerg sprave band calculator.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the help fellas ATB Phil.


----------

